

Al Jazeera report on Irish plan to sell off its forests - bravoyankee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g76uHk5O8E

======
dublinclontarf
Wow, they really can't be contemplating this can they?

Did we spend a century getting rid of the English only to replace them with
the Euro's?

~~~
irishguynow
No they're not. The government is allowing private companies purchase
harvesting rights (lasting several decades). The title is wrong. There are
however serious concerns about it, especially given the complete absence of
competent regulation of any kind in Ireland of late.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Of course, "selling harvesting rights" doesn't exactly sound very good either.

Ok, maybe they won't end up covered with strip malls and tacky suburban
subdivisions, but the thing most people like about forests is, well, the
trees...

------
rdl
It would be pretty awesome if someone like Greenpeace or an Irish/Irish-expat
trust ended up buying all the forests for conservation purposes.

